# Fixing to do somethng...



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone know of any good business/investor type networking sites for locals? :whistling:

So far, I haven't found anything I can't do with the exception of what I did for Uncle Sam... Lapsed clearance = no future with Sam...

Investing = long waits between vacations and new toys.:001_huh:

I want to get back into the saddle again and fill my day with some productive work while generating some spending money... :yes::notworthy:

So what exactly do I want to do? Mainly I want to work with a partner/team of folks who like what they do. My skills run the gambit from administrative leadership roles to running heavy equipment. I've roofed, rebuilt motors, and completed major home remodels down to replacing the box sills. If I sound like someone you'd like to be associated with, please post or pm me any ideas or suggestions you may have. Thanks for looking...:thumbsup:

V/R,
Tarver Finney
Catchin Hell
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/tarver-finney/1/900/48a/


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I find that in this area there are 3 ways to get connected that work pretty well, may be others but darn if I have seen them:
- volunteer: best is a well known local charity, do good work and get to know folks and let them know you are looking for paying work as well; next is via your church, same thing, just get active and get to know people
- get into one of the local college programs, NWF State, Pensacola State, Troy state; take a course or two that makes it likely to meet the type of folks you want to meet; lots of options to pursue here
- get on the Chamber of Commerce welcome team; a volunteer position, but you get to go meet every new business owner that opens, have your pic taken with them, plus invited to grand openings or events at existing businesses

In this area, the above will provide you with the opportunity to meet a hundred or more business owners, executives, etc and often work on a project with them. If you want to network, this will open lots of doors for face to face contact


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Good advice for anyone Sel... Thank you, I didn't know about the CoC Welcome Team. I met with the local UWF SBDC several years ago in hopes of identifying a needed business model for Navarre, but all my counselor wanted to talk about was why I would want to start a business with my skills and education when I could apply to work with Sam... I did apply to work with Sam for a couple of years, scoring as high as 109/110 (10 extra points are given to vets for a 110 cap). Same story with military contractors. I score high on their list of candidates, but they all need someone who can start right away with a final clearance in hand. If you want to see a real heart breaker, look at the salary for a COMSEC Manager, even a COMSEC Accountant -- I've kicked myself for years now as I chose to pursue my BSBA once I retired rather than seek a job doing what I was qualified to do. Moving beyond the past, what I'd like to do is network with a few folks who have an idea but may be a little short on cash in getting their idea off the ground. I can provide the start up funds for a percentage of the business, but such an idea would need to provide a cash flow fairly quickly. Secondly, I would like to just work with some of you on various projects, mainly ones that do not require a lot of sitting. It's personally enjoyable to me to learn new skills and I don't have to make a killing, but I do need to like/trust who I'm working with and what we're doing. In the interim, I'll put this out there, I also have an inactive FL RE Broker's license and I will be glad to reactivate it to work a PFF deal for anyone from Navarre going east who would like to sell their home using the MLS. Jim (Realtor) has Pensacola wrapped up ;-) and I don't want to step on his toes with Pensacola listings... Now for a list of things I'd like to try: installing seawalls and boat lifts, massive/dangerous tree removal, surveying, land clearing, diy timber milling, anything to do with timber (would love to apprentice under a forester). I've always wanted to try selling cars too, but never liked the bad rap car dealers get for taking advantage of folks. Wrt car dealers, I actually have the utmost respect for them as I understand the immense overhead and accumulated depreciation they have to overcome every month to make a profit... Well enough babbling here, whether you have a million dollar idea or just need some help, shoot me a pm and let's see where we go... If nothing pans out soon, I guess I'm going to try and give the Navarre Realtors a run for their money. I just have to decide whether or not to go it alone or join an existing company... Sounds like an easy decision doesn't it, but remember it's lonely at the top...


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

U ever thought about flippin houses?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Tarver, if you need a partner on the adventure when you find it, call me first!!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

SoCal619 said:


> U ever thought about flippin houses?


Dirt poor 

But yes, that is one direction I'm considering heading. Problem is I have to generate enough income to pay quiet costs on the dirt I already own. Not sure accumulating more dirt is a great idea at this time as I've heard Boeing is cutting hours to 30 per week for everyone, LM is downsizing, and I also heard a rumor the AF may be cutting personnel by as many as 20k troops. Just saying flipping in this area may not be such a good idea at this time...


----------

